# rdesktop Fenstergröße und Menüleiste

## lukasletitburn

Hi ich suche jetzt schon rechtlang danach ich will rdp in vollbild genießen können jedoch die möglichkeit haben das ganze auch zu minimieren wenn ich eben auf dem Gentoo System arbeiten muss mit rdesktop ist das so nicht möglich oder?

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du KDE nutzt verweiße ich dich mal nach krdc

----------

## lukasletitburn

I herze Gnome  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> I herze Gnome 

 

Hmmm wie wärs mit rdesktop -g <höhe>x<breite>

ein rdesktop -f hat mir den rdesktop ohne alles über den ganzen Screen geschickt (sieht halt blöd aus auf 2 unterschiedlich großen 1600x1200 Röhren die 1 1/2 Meter voneinander weg sind)

bin aber auch nvidia-twinview nutzer.

----------

